# Blesta v3 will arrive on August 14th, $250 branded licenses



## wdq (Jul 12, 2013)

I just got an email from Blesta where they announced their plans to launch Blesta v3 on August 14th. Owned branded licenses will be $250. Updates will cost $39/year. You can also get a leased branded license for $12.95/month.

So the branded and unbranded owned licenses cost just about the same as WHMCS, and updates cost just a little bit less. The leased licenses on the other hand are a little cheaper. 

Here's the email:


```
August 14th.

What will you be doing on August 14th? We thought it would be a good day to release Blesta v3 final to the public. If you have an eligible license already, or get one before the 14th, we'll email you your v3 license key on that day.

This is a game changer.

Version 3 is the culmination of thousands of hours of development, design, and planning. This release is graphically attractive, intuitively simple to use, and extremely well written. We are in it to win it.

The future looks bright, and we are just getting started. We have enough new features, modules, gateways, order forms, and plugins planned to keep us busy for a long time, but we need your help. By actively supporting Blesta, recommending it to others, and offering us your suggestions, you play a huge part in changing the landscape in this industry for the better.

Together, we can make Blesta the best, most trusted billing software available! Please share!

Pricing.

Right now you can buy v2.5 for $99, download the beta immediately, and be issued a final v3 key on August 14th all included with your purchase. It's a good deal.

On August 14th the promo ends and standard pricing becomes...

Owned Licenses

$250 Branded ($39/yr optional support & updates, beginning Aug 14, 2014)
$300 Unbranded ($39/yr optional support & updates, beginning Aug 14, 2014)
$500 Lifetime (Unbranded + Never pay for support & updates. Ever.) NEW!

Monthly Licenses

$12.95 Branded
$14.95 Unbranded
Multi-Company

Addon companies can be purchased for $95/ea or $350 for 5 for any owned license.


What now?

If you have a v2.5 license key and you are not already in the v3 beta you can sign-up now.

Some other things you might be interested in checking out are:

v3 Installation Video
v3 Development Videos
v3 User Manual (work in progress)
v3 Developer Manual (work in progress)
v3 Development Blog
Huge thanks to all the alpha devs and beta testers! The beta continues until August 14th.

You make us happy. : )
```


----------



## ryanarp (Jul 12, 2013)

I got this as well, very interested in seeing the rest of the modules they plan on providing.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 12, 2013)

going to let the software mature a bit before I switch to it, but it's looking very promising. Grabbed it for $99 though


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 12, 2013)

Does v3 come with a Stripe and working SolusVM module?


----------



## wdq (Jul 12, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> Does v3 come with a Stripe and working SolusVM module?


They have modules for both, but I haven't tested either. I assume they both work.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like Blesta might be the goto option for people wanting to pull away from WHMCS.

Hostbill is still mental on its pricing last I heard <_<

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 12, 2013)

Really started fiddling with v3 today. google auth for 2 factor auth, sms emails etc all very nice features.

OpenVZ works fine, as does Xen according to them (they only had OVZ and Xen to test internally) reported some issues with KVM such as no VNC, and they will likely have a fix to that later this week (will report once I have a working copy on how it's coming along).

Once KVM is fixed Solus module works 100%, they do plan to make a second pass on the module after release and hopefully add features such as rDNS capabilities if they can.

(Put things in perspective I told ModulesGarden about VNC for KVM and they still haven't figured it out. Gave Paul access to a KVM vps in Solus and he went "oh I know what to do, we'll have this fixed shortly"). Very happy with how this is coming along.

Also for those who care, the $99 promo right now is the Unbranded license when v3 goes live.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey nothing wrong with more options that's for sure.  Hostbill so far has been good, bug here and there, but there are weekly fixes.  When was the last time WHMCS put out a bugfix since the last one?  It's been months, and I have about 20 confirmed bugs with them they still have not fixed.  They broke the iPhone App as well, tends to freak out customers when your iPhone replies show up as null.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 13, 2013)

Then again compared to Ubersmith I think HB's prices are okay.  Parallels wants a % of monthly revenue past 8k.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Purchased.


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 13, 2013)

I purchased a Blesta 2 owned license for $99 a while back and I now get Blesta 3 for free. Sweet deal, IMO


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 13, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> I purchased a Blesta 2 owned license for $99 a while back and I now get Blesta 3 for free. Sweet deal, IMO


It's the unbranded version as well, which is awesome.


----------



## Kruno (Jul 13, 2013)

Blesta looks very promising. Just bought a copy.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 13, 2013)

Still tweaking, but https://my.crissic.net template almost done


----------



## wdq (Jul 13, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Still tweaking, but https://my.crissic.net template almost done


Was it pretty easy to put the header and footer into the template? I haven't had any time to modify the template yet.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 13, 2013)

wdq said:


> Was it pretty easy to put the header and footer into the template? I haven't had any time to modify the template yet.


Yeah there's a basic guide on the beta blesta forum with a guide on how to do it. Barring any CSS issues it's a relatively painless process.


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 16, 2013)

$99 and you own it for your lifetime? Would you still need to pay for the yearly updates?

Please clarify for me!


----------



## wdq (Jul 16, 2013)

365Networks said:


> $99 and you own it for your lifetime? Would you still need to pay for the yearly updates?
> 
> Please clarify for me!


I'm pretty sure that it's an owned unbranded license where you have to pay the annual fee for updates.


----------



## Ash (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah, now people jump on the bandwagon


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 20, 2013)

So blesta b6 was released last night. They have KVM VNC working. Maybe modulesgarden needs help?


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so glad I was looking for a better billing system than WHMCS, and I found Blesta. I brought it for the v2.5 as anything is better than patch after patch after patch, with a few security patches in the middle. Lack of support. Now we have great support, a active helpful community, guides and tips, etc what more does one need?

After being a Beta tester in May when the v3 beta program was open, and a month after I wanted to make a brand dedicated to Blesta and I have.


----------

